# why original audio hate?



## BlazeV (Aug 27, 2012)

i don't get why there is original audio hate in the first place if i buy a game made in the us then i don't want a japanese dub over it cause it was voiced in english yet why is it wrong to want a game made in japan to have the japanese audio. it just seems like people are just being plain racist and ignorant towards gamers who don't like american dubs becuase they are usually shit and attack anyone who says otherwise look at a british dub like professor layton they sound fantasic in english becuase it wasn't voiced by the same shit american voice actors and the british voice actors look like they actually bother putting some effort into it.

these so called gamers who attack these people let me ask you if a game is made in english with bristish voice acting then after it gt to america and had the british voice acting removed to put in only american voices would i be a weeaboo when i rage and ask for it to have british voice acting becuase its the original?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 27, 2012)

From my Japanese gamer friend: "It's hilarious. If you actually could understand Japanese, you would see that a lot of Japanese voice acting is horrible as well. In the end it just falls to worshiping everything that comes from Japan."


----------



## xist (Aug 27, 2012)

Name a game from a decent company, made in the last few years which has a "shit" American dub.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 27, 2012)

I had to read each 'sentence' about three times before I understood what it said. O.o

As Twinretro said, the Japanese is probably just as bad if you actually spoke Japanese. I would much rather English voices that I can understand than a language that I know about 11 words from, just because it's "the original".


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 27, 2012)

I like being able to understand what i'm playing (without having to read subs) so I will pretty much never choose japanese dubs over english ones.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 27, 2012)

Out of all the English voice acting I do prefer British voice acting more it just has something that sounds right and fits with the characters, it might be the accent or the effort the actors put in or whatever but they seem to be quite good majority of the times.



TwinRetro said:


> From my Japanese gamer friend: "It's hilarious. If you actually could understand Japanese, you would see that a lot of Japanese voice acting is horrible as well. In the end it just falls to worshiping everything that comes from Japan."


He never said the voice acting is good to begin with.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Aug 27, 2012)

oh man here we go....

cant we just leave it at Twins answer and close the thread... I sense weeaboo memes on the way...*COUGHguildCOUGH*


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree. People that only play undubs are dumb.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 27, 2012)

I prefer English dubs over anything else. I mean, I feel like for games with a deep storyline having the characters speak in a language I can understand makes certain parts of the game much more dramatic.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 27, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Out of all the English voice acting I do prefer British voice acting more it just has something that sounds right and fits with the characters, it might be the accent or the effort the actors put in or whatever but they seem to be quite good majority of the times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but to say that "American dubs are usually shit" at least implies that Japanese audio is better.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 27, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> I agree. People that only play undubs are dumb.


I rather play an undub than listen to more of that American voice acting so little effort put in. If they had a British dub like XenoBlade or some other Wii JRPG then I would pick that.


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 27, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Lanlan said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. People that only play undubs are dumb.
> ...


Like TwinRetro said, the japanese voices could be just as shitty. Seems like the equivalent of replacing the audio with random jibberish if you don't speak japanese.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 27, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Out of all the English voice acting I do prefer British voice acting more it just has something that sounds right and fits with the characters, it might be the accent or the effort the actors put in or whatever but they seem to be quite good majority of the times.
> ...


To me they are when compared to other countries I mean the Chinese and Korean dubs are usually shit but I don't complain, the Vietnamese ones are worse but I would rather listen to that than the american one. Vietnamese is my main language and I know the dubs are shit.


----------



## Law (Aug 27, 2012)

hey guys I'm opening a thread in the hacking section offering my services as a british voice actor for fandubs


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 27, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Lanlan said:
> ...


I do kinda speak Japanese so....


----------



## BlazeV (Aug 27, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> From my Japanese gamer friend: "It's hilarious. If you actually could understand Japanese, you would see that a lot of Japanese voice acting is horrible as well. In the end it just falls to worshiping everything that comes from Japan."


i never said the japan voices are better i just said the american ones are shit just play an jrpg and you see no effort put in and everything sound corny plus all these one liners that is so typical america and then tell me that its good. unless the game came from american i don't want american voices in my game.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 27, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Lanlan said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...



So you would know that Japanese dubs can be just as hit-or-miss as English, right? 

I mean, I have to admit myself, that I can't pick out bad Japanese voice acting, as I can't understand the language, much less recognize the proper tones or inflections that should be used. I don't know what robotic or flat Japanese voice acting sounds like. The only opinions that I have are quoted statements from a few of my Japanese friends on Facebook.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 27, 2012)

BlazeV said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > From my Japanese gamer friend: "It's hilarious. If you actually could understand Japanese, you would see that a lot of Japanese voice acting is horrible as well. In the end it just falls to worshiping everything that comes from Japan."
> ...



Such as...?

Also it's incredibly hard to tell if a VA is great in another language if you don't understand it.



Just Another Gamer said:


> Lanlan said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...



How much? A few threads ago I remember you saying you only had a basic comprehension of written Japanese.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 27, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Out of all the English voice acting I do prefer British voice acting more it just has something that sounds right and fits with the characters, it might be the accent or the effort the actors put in or whatever but they seem to be quite good majority of the times.


I don't know. :L The only game I can think of is Xenoblade and that had horrible stereotypical, over-exaggerated cockney accents on all the villains which made them all sound like pirates. >.


----------



## emigre (Aug 27, 2012)

This thread has reminded me of the brilliant Arc Rise Fantasia dub.


----------



## Arras (Aug 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> BlazeV said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


Actually, that's the best thing about it. Even if it has the most horrible Japanese VA ever and, like, crappy but nowhere near as bad English VA, the Japanese one would not sound as bad because you can't understand it in the first place. Yes, it's being ignorant, but hey, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 27, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> So you would know that Japanese dubs can be just as hit-or-miss as English, right?
> 
> I mean, I have to admit myself, that I can't pick out bad Japanese voice acting, as I can't understand the language, much less recognize the proper tones or inflections that should be used. I don't know what robotic or flat Japanese voice acting sounds like. The only opinions that I have are quoted statements from a few of my Japanese friends on Facebook.


Well all voice acting can be like that and it also depends on the acting and the script and that can easily be picked out, I guess its easier for some than others but there is alot of anime, movies etc that is quite horrible in Japanese, sometimes I find it better in Chinese.




Guild McCommunist said:


> How much? A few threads ago I remember you saying you only had a basic comprehension of written Japanese.


Learning writing and speaking is 2 different things, speaking is always easier to learn while in writing you got to know the 3 writing systems. Take the JPN P4G when you enter your name the first time the characters are written in Hiragana and you have to scroll through to get the Katakana and Kanji letters. I can speak badly but I listen and understand fine, I can't really read though which does make playing games that aren't fully voiced hard.




Wizerzak said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Out of all the English voice acting I do prefer British voice acting more it just has something that sounds right and fits with the characters, it might be the accent or the effort the actors put in or whatever but they seem to be quite good majority of the times.
> ...


Well that was the only example that popped into my head the other was gonna be Professor Latyon and I loved that in English, the Japanese version of it was okay but it lacked something that the English or rather bristish one had.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 27, 2012)

i dont care for the audio,but i prefer in english.
japanese audio/voices are strange...


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 27, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> > I don't know. :L The only game I can think of is Xenoblade and that had horrible stereotypical, over-exaggerated cockney accents on all the villains which made them all sound like pirates. >.<
> 
> 
> Well that was the only example that popped into my head the other was gonna be Professor Latyon and I loved that in English, the Japanese version of it was okay but it lacked something that the English or rather bristish one had.


Yeah, I didn't mind most of Xenoblade (though I didn't get far into the game) as most of the acting was great, if a little repetitive. Professor Layton was much better though IMO and I actually enjoyed the scenes / narrative in that.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 27, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> From my Japanese gamer friend: "It's hilarious. If you actually could understand Japanese, you would see that a lot of Japanese voice acting is horrible as well. In the end it just falls to worshiping everything that comes from Japan."


That. I've had the same thing said from a Japanese friend I know too.




Law said:


> hey guys I'm opening a thread in the hacking section offering my services as a british voice actor for fandubs


I'm classier, use me.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 27, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > > I don't know. :L The only game I can think of is Xenoblade and that had horrible stereotypical, over-exaggerated cockney accents on all the villains which made them all sound like pirates. >.<
> ...


I didn't get far into it either but far enough to judge the voice acting though, who doesn't enjoy the scenes in Professor Layton. Its voice work is fantastic which makes me wish that JRPGs that get localized can get localized with British voice actors I could really see myself enjoying them more if it was like that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 27, 2012)

I mean I understand and even prefer original language if the game has horrible VAs, but people overdo it. Games with fine VAs get dubs requested for them because people are complete weaboos. Like for your Arc Rise Fantasia I can see it, but for every Japanese game? No way.


----------



## Issac (Aug 27, 2012)

Considering Anime, I enjoy Japanese voice actors over american dubs any day of the week. I do realise that they probably sound just as "shitty" for a Japanese person, but for me it doesn't matter. The voices suit the animation and style, since that's what I'm used to.
But apart from that, I also think that it's more bearable to hear bad voice acting in a language I don't understand, and therefore won't notice... Then again, I'm fairly used to reading subtitles, since I live in a country where dubs aren't common at all. (except childrens movies)

EDIT: YES I must say this is only for ---> BAD


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 27, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> From my Japanese gamer friend: "It's hilarious. If you actually could understand Japanese, you would see that a lot of Japanese voice acting is horrible as well. In the end it just falls to worshiping everything that comes from Japan."


So...Japanese people _don't_ talk like overpumped anime people or angsty JRPG characters? 

(okay, I already figured as much...but I like the idea of Japanese people cringing when reading it)


Anyway...I like my games the way I like my movies: the original language with subtitles. I don't care if the quality is better or worse (most of the time, I find it depends on the individual actor, not the game). But with original, the lips move more synchroneous* and gives a sense of localization.



*this isn't as obvious in games as it is in movies...but it's still a factor


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 27, 2012)

Law said:


> hey guys I'm opening a thread in the hacking section offering my services as a british voice actor for fandubs


Actually i liked the british dubs in Xenoblade Chronicles for a change.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 27, 2012)

BlazeV said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > From my Japanese gamer friend: "It's hilarious. If you actually could understand Japanese, you would see that a lot of Japanese voice acting is horrible as well. In the end it just falls to worshiping everything that comes from Japan."
> ...



Hi, it seems you're in the 1980s.
I suggest finding a time machine ASAP and getting back to the present time, where voice acting is good and has been for about 12 years.
EDIT: Bar some landmines. But we'll always have those.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 27, 2012)

Suikoden Tierkreis... worst english voice acting evar.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 27, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> Suikoden Tierkreis... worst english voice acting evar.



I think Enchanted Arms would have a word with you.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 27, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> Suikoden Tierkreis... worst english voice acting evar.


Metorid: Other M has pretty shit voice acting, too. So dull and monotonous.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 27, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> > Suikoden Tierkreis... worst english voice acting evar.
> ...



Arc Rise Fantasia would like to have a word with both of you.
Granted, it grew on me since I hate turning off a dub. Still. Suuure takes a lot of getting used to. Suikoden Tierkreis didn't even have a bad dub AFAIR, the main character just spoke fast (which was part of his character to begin with and not a VA fault).


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 27, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> Suikoden Tierkreis... worst english voice acting evar.


what!?
it was one of the best voice acting from the ds


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 27, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> > Suikoden Tierkreis... worst english voice acting evar.
> ...


It was one of the few DS games with actual voice acting. But it was bad..really bad. If it wasn't for the undub I probably would not have finished it.


----------



## emigre (Aug 27, 2012)

Suikoden Tierkreis had a solid dub in all fairness. Hells is right about Arc Rise Fantasia which falls into the 'so bad its great' category. Most Japanese games which see a western release for the most part have good dubs for the most part (HI CATHERINE!). The belief english publishers put no effort into dubbing really isn't true and dub quality is continually getting better.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 27, 2012)

xist said:


> Name a game from a decent company, made in the last few years which has a "shit" American dub.



Here's my list of horrible American English dubs: Most* dubs in videogames are as bad as 4Kids dubs are in anime. 

1) Square Enix, Star Ocean 4 English dub, listen to Lymle in Japanese, then English, and then people can tell me that American dubs are "superior".  The game is less ear-raping in Japanese, but I say that because I've studying the language since 2002, 'kay?

2) Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World, Namco Bandai, whiny protagonist is whiny. Johnny Young-Bosch should have made his Emil voice consistent with his more intimidating tone throughout the game and not his weaker, more pansy voice.

3) Square Enix, Final Fantasy X, Tidus' voice is like pouring salt on an open wound while being emasculated; He complains about everything and James Arnold Taylor is sure as heck good at that. 

*The exception is The Last Story, I actually enjoy the British accents because they make the characters all the more awesome, and give the game a certain aura to it. I love it! 
Other than this game, a majority of American/English dubs suck bollocks.


----------



## Law (Aug 28, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > From my Japanese gamer friend: "It's hilarious. If you actually could understand Japanese, you would see that a lot of Japanese voice acting is horrible as well. In the end it just falls to worshiping everything that comes from Japan."
> ...



no way check my thread people totally think I'm super posh and went to private school because I don't sound like a brummy


----------



## Icealote (Aug 28, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...



Especially when Vietnamese dubbing (in drama series) is in one voice for ALL characters (I think I've seen other Asian languages do it the same back when I used to see them as a child). A lot worse is when there's more than one voice dubbing and its like dafaq I just hear?!

OFF topic: I can safely say that I mostly enjoy the Iron Chef dubbing. Now that's great voice acting! I get all excited when cooking gets under way. I also enjoyed Dragon Ball Z dubs. I couldn't get used to Goku with a tad feminine voice in the original.

I prefer hearing the native language and reading the subtitles in hope to learn a little of the language since I do have a friend who speaks Japanese and I occasionally throw simple phrases whenever I learn then and get corrected after laughing at how bad I pronounce it.

Generally people who hate (I've asked friends who do hate it) and the usual response is it takes their eyes away from the face where the voice is coming from. It distracts them and makes them miss what's really happening on the screen. It frustrates them to having to rewind watch the whole scene again to get the FULL picture.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 28, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> *The exception is The Last Story, I actually enjoy the British accents because they make the characters all the more awesome, and give the game a certain aura to it. I love it!
> Other than this game, a majority of American/English dubs suck bollocks.



3 games =/= a majority.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 28, 2012)

BlazeV said:


> i don't get why there is original audio hate in the first place if i buy a game made in the us then i don't want a japanese dub over it cause it was voiced in english yet why is it wrong to want a game made in japan to have the japanese audio. it just seems like people are just being plain racist and ignorant towards gamers who don't like american dubs becuase they are usually shit and attack anyone who says otherwise look at a british dub like professor layton they sound fantasic in english becuase it wasn't voiced by the same shit american voice actors and the british voice actors look like they actually bother putting some effort into it.
> 
> these so called gamers who attack these people let me ask you if a game is made in english with bristish voice acting then after it gt to america and had the british voice acting removed to put in only american voices would i be a weeaboo when i rage and ask for it to have british voice acting becuase its the original?



You might want to calm down a bit before composing a long winded rant like this. Making the keyboard your personal punching bag really isn't helping you get your message across.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 28, 2012)

Gahars said:


> BlazeV said:
> 
> 
> > i don't get why there is original audio hate in the first place if i buy a game made in the us then i don't want a japanese dub over it cause it was voiced in english yet why is it wrong to want a game made in japan to have the japanese audio. it just seems like people are just being plain racist and ignorant towards gamers who don't like american dubs becuase they are usually shit and attack anyone who says otherwise look at a british dub like professor layton they sound fantasic in english becuase it wasn't voiced by the same shit american voice actors and the british voice actors look like they actually bother putting some effort into it.
> ...



I think he got many messages across. (But I agree)

I tend to think most voice acting in games, if not all, are just...funny. Sometimes it gets to the point where it gets annoying (Xenoblade recently + Fable 1).
Some prefer keeping it real...others won't. And that is just fine. 

This can apply to movie dubs as well but that's a whole different story.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 28, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> *The exception is The Last Story, I actually enjoy the British accents because they make the characters all the more awesome, and give the game a certain aura to it. I love it!
> Other than this game, a majority of American/English dubs suck bollocks.


Agreed, its strange to me but the British voice acting just has that something that makes it sound great and I don't know if its the accent, the acting or the script but I really like it in comparison the american voice acting just makes me cringe and either go for an undub or the japanese game instead since there isn't a better alternative. 




Icealote said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > To me they are when compared to other countries I mean the Chinese and Korean dubs are usually shit but I don't complain, the Vietnamese ones are worse but I would rather listen to that than the american one. Vietnamese is my main language and I know the dubs are shit.
> ...


I remember that, awww memories. Also remember how when they do have more than 1 person doing the dubbing it sounds like they're just reading from a book and not paying attention. I remember there was some that didn't even bother to remove the original voices lol.


----------



## Icealote (Aug 28, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > *The exception is The Last Story, I actually enjoy the British accents because they make the characters all the more awesome, and give the game a certain aura to it. I love it!
> ...



LOL yes the monotone when something is dramatic and the translation is dead flat. It was like listening to the oldies talk radio station. I bet they didn't remove the original voices because it was pirated and they couldn't afford to get it like that hah


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 28, 2012)

Icealote said:


> LOL yes the monotone when something is dramatic and the translation is dead flat. It was like listening to the oldies talk radio station. I bet they didn't remove the original voices because it was pirated and they couldn't afford to get it like that hah


I watched some of the newer dramas and well it has improved a bit in a weird way, they have different people voicing all the characters bu they're all flat but the oldies talk radio station sometimes have people call up screaming and complaining . Yea still atleast if you concentrate then you can hear the original voices and it makes me laugh hearing lively and flat voices in one.


----------



## xist (Aug 28, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > Name a game from a decent company, made in the last few years which has a "shit" American dub.
> ...



I've not played the first two on your list but Youtubing them tells me that in case one, whilst the English isn't great, neither is the Japanese. It's a case in point for the first reply of the topic....you tolerate poor VA because you don't understand it. As for the second, Young-Bosch is a good VA, your problem is with your perception of the character and the ADR director choosing how he wants the dialogue delivered. That's not a bad dub....

As for 3, Tidus complains just as much in Japanese as in English....so once again it's preference for not understanding things that make them superior for you. As for the VA itself....not only is the English fine, but it's better than the Japanese....


----------



## Paarish (Aug 28, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> 2) Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World, Namco Bandai, whiny protagonist is whiny. Johnny Young-Bosch should have made his Emil voice consistent with his more intimidating tone throughout the game and not his weaker, more pansy voice.


Emil is a whiny character.
Ratatosk is not.

EDIT: Also Hiro Shimono (his JPN VA) did the exact same thing. Made normal Emil timid and shy and Ratatosk-Emil intimidating and whatnot.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 28, 2012)

Paarish said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > 2) Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World, Namco Bandai, whiny protagonist is whiny. Johnny Young-Bosch should have made his Emil voice consistent with his more intimidating tone throughout the game and not his weaker, more pansy voice.
> ...



From the small portion I played of the game, there's a difference between "timid and shy" and socially awkward Droopy Dog. Seriously there's being a bit timid and shy and then there's being a big goddamn pussy like he was. It was an awful voice over.

Also the only times I'd prefer non-English language is if it fits the setting. It's a bit jarring if you're playing a game in China or even Japan and all the characters are speaking English. However if they're in some foreign mystical fantasy world, language doesn't matter.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > the_randomizer said:
> ...


He's not suppose to be a bit timid, he's suppose to be VERY timid.
He's meant to be a "big goddamn pussy", as you so rightly called it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 28, 2012)

Paarish said:


> He's not suppose to be a bit timid, he's suppose to be VERY timid.
> He's meant to be a "big goddamn pussy", as you so rightly called it.



No one wants a character that's THAT timid. Games are supposed to provide escapism, not so the social awkward neckbeards get to play as a little anime boy version of themselves. Like he was literally at the "spaghetti falling out of pockets when spoken to" level of awkwardness.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 28, 2012)

I usually prefer original language (whatever language it is) over dubed one.
And it's not only for video games or anime, but for movies and TV shows too.

Original actors usually have the best intonation and pass the feeling better. (but that's when it's a movie, or when the director worked on the dub to make sure it's acted correclty).


French dub is even wrost than english.
We have very few voice actors, and they think anime and video games don't deserve a lot of effort.
They think bad guys should have purposedly (abusively) deformed voices to make it look bad. often the same person is doing multiple characters by deforming his/her voice, instead of being natural and hiring different actors.


Thank god, it's not the case for all of them.
Some have good voices and good acting.
Some companies even make the effort to work with the correct voice actors (Kingdom heart and the original Disney voices).

What I care in dub, are:
- Does the voice match the character's look? (feminine voice for a a strong man is just nosense ---> France doesn't care. They just use random actors for random characters, looks like lottery! French acting is very bad for that! even in movies...)
- Does it match the current scene? does the intonation and the feeling is passed correctly?
- Does it flows well in the action (no moving lips without sounds, character's interacting correctly with the scene and not reciting sentenses recorded one by one in random order, etc.)


----------



## BlazeV (Aug 29, 2012)

Gahars said:


> BlazeV said:
> 
> 
> > i don't get why there is original audio hate in the first place if i buy a game made in the us then i don't want a japanese dub over it cause it was voiced in english yet why is it wrong to want a game made in japan to have the japanese audio. it just seems like people are just being plain racist and ignorant towards gamers who don't like american dubs becuase they are usually shit and attack anyone who says otherwise look at a british dub like professor layton they sound fantasic in english becuase it wasn't voiced by the same shit american voice actors and the british voice actors look like they actually bother putting some effort into it.
> ...


i found everyone was able to read it without any problems


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 29, 2012)

BlazeV said:


> i found everyone was able to read it without any problems



The issue is that your argument quickly devolved into calling people racist and ignorant almost immediately. It's a childish low blow in a conversation.

As for the issue at hand, here's my golden rule:
Games in a specific, real location should preferably have VOs that reflect that. I'd love games with Russian characters to speak Russian, or games in Japan to speak Japanese
Games in unspecified locations should have VOs according to the country the game is being localized in. North American copies of Mass Effect should have English VAs, Japanese copies should have Japanese VAs.
If a game has a bad dub, put it onto a dub that's so foreign you can't even understand if it's good or bad.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 29, 2012)

@OP, just so you know, the European version of Professor Layton is also voiced by Christopher Robin Miller, the "shit american voice actor". The only character whose voice is different is Luke.
This thread is terrible. What am I reading?


----------



## emigre (Aug 29, 2012)

If I recall correctly the Layton games are voiced by a US dominant cast. The British accents are mainly exaggerated and stereotypical (WHY NO GEORDIES IN LAYTON?!).


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 29, 2012)

I always prefere the audio the game was meant to use.
It's like movies. YOU DON'T WATCH THEM DUBBED!!
Lipsync fails, voices don't suit characters and so on.

Also only because the game is made in said country doesn't mean they have to use that language for the game.

Amnesia & battlefield are both made in sweden but still don't have swedish voices. (Battlefield have swedish subs/text but amnesia is completely free from swedish language)

Then we have dark souls.
A japanese game with excellent english voice acting.
[yt]Ra5FFVSNOrA[/yt]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 29, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> I always prefere the audio the game was meant to use.
> It's like movies. YOU DON'T WATCH THEM DUBBED!!
> Lipsync fails, voices don't suit characters and so on.
> 
> ...



You don't watch movies dubbed because of the aforementioned lip sync fails and jarring differences between the character and VO. Also the audio mixing usually sounds off. But for video games, the lip sync is just tweaked with animation and it fits and the characters often aren't stuck to a very specific voice. Like older Bruce Lee films would dub him over with a generic English voice. Nowadays we will at least dub over an Asian character with an Asian voice if it's appropriate.

Also it's "said", not "say'd"...


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 29, 2012)

emigre said:


> If I recall correctly the Layton games are voiced by a US dominant cast. The British accents are mainly exaggerated and stereotypical (WHY NO GEORDIES IN LAYTON?!).



I have to say, Lani Minella completely nailed it. (NA Luke, Emmy, Flora, Katia, Sophia, Babette, Tony, Arianna and Claire)
Miller did a fairly good job too. I wouldn't say it's 'exaggerated' as much as I'd say it's more of an old English accent, not one you'd hear very often anymore.


----------

